# Unix/c++/oracle



## Gajendra Sb (May 25, 2014)

Is it a good technology to work upon in TCS to go abroad?


----------



## doomgiver (May 25, 2014)

:/

will learning to cook chinese food allow me to go abroad?

will repairing german cars enable me to work in germany?

will teaching russian make me go to russia?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2014)

Gajendra Sb said:


> Is it a good technology to work upon in TCS to go abroad?



Onsite opportunities depends on the project, your performance and manager response. 

And if you want to know about the specific technology then almost all the technologies have onsite counterparts. So technology is not a big deal.


----------

